# iPhone friendly site?



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

I love this site! Unfortunately I use my iPhone to take pics and iPhone pics can't be uploaded here. Does anyone know of a good snowboarding site that is iPhone friendly or has an ap?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe you should be at the phone store asking for a phone that works with this site?


----------



## fuzebox (Nov 18, 2011)

Try PicUp App, once you install it it seems to give the Iphone browser the ability to upload photos.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> maybe you should be at the phone store asking for a phone that works with this site?


Wtf....?? What beats the iPhone dude? Lol..


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

fuzebox said:


> Try PicUp App, once you install it it seems to give the Iphone browser the ability to upload photos.


Thanks for the hot tip! I downloaded the app but I think it takes some configuring because it's not working..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

utilitylocator said:


> Wtf....?? What beats the iPhone dude? Lol..


I hate iPhone. I only use android phones now. 

On a side note, this iPad that I got from work, for free, is quite convenient..... Lol


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

*update*

Wow! so it worked after all. NOTE: it continuasly gave me an "error" message and never confirmed that the pics were posted. I signed back in and they were there in a "link". So yes, it works after all... I also see a link icon to Utube and I was told that you can copy and paste a link to photobucket as well. It would be great to post the actual picture, but for smart phone users, its a start. This site is realy awesome and needs an app. Id pay $4.99 for it and I bet tons of others would too. Search the app store and you will see only one snowboard forum and it is not all that...


----------

